# Mit Photoshop bearbeiten



## ep0x (18. März 2003)

Ich bin mit nicht sicher ob das hier reinpasst ....

Also ich hab mal paar shapes mit c4d gemacht, sehen von der Form 
eigentlich ganz gut aus, aber halt sonst nicht. Schaut mal selbst:

http://www.mdh-netzwerke.de/test1/test.jpg

Sieht halt irgendwie so fade aus , ich häts lieber so glasig und mit diesen Blendeffekten:

http://www.deviantart.com/view/1427823

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja was aus meinem machen und mir dann sagen was ihr genau gemacht habt bzw. was man da machen könnte.

Oder liegt es am material was ich in c4d benutzt habe ???

Thx im Vorraus


----------



## Mythos007 (19. März 2003)

> Oder liegt es am material was ich in c4d benutzt habe ??)



Antwort : Ja !


----------



## Paradizogeeko (19. März 2003)

Joa joa dat - des ist wohl das Material...

Mal ein bissl mehr mit der Transparenz und mit den Licht rumwurschteln und dann geht des auch... (und Glanzlicht und son kram natürlich aus )


----------



## Tim C. (19. März 2003)

Ausserdem sind das mehrere 'trendige Shapes' auf verschiedenen Photoshop Ebenen mit verschiedenen Ebenenmodi übereinander gelegt.


----------



## Comander_Keen (20. März 2003)

Da kann ich nur Leuchte zustimmen. Erstelle ein paar weitere solche shapes ... wobei diese heller als dein ausgangsbild sein sollten. Dann haust du sie in weitere ebenen, und spielst in den ebeneneigenschaften rum (learning by doing). Wundere dich aber bitte nicht wenn du nicht gleich solch ein resultat erzielst.

greetz 3k!


----------

